# Word of the Day - Diffident



## debodun (Dec 15, 2020)

Diffident (adjective) - modest or shy because of a lack of self-confidence.

Some people might be diffident about trying hang gliding for the first time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

Young teens often go through a stage of diffident, until they find their real selves.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

I worry about my grand daughters being diffident when graduating from college,, going into the job market.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2020)

As a young child I was very diffident and would even turn red and feel myself blushing when I would talk in class.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> As a young child I was very diffident and would even turn red and feel myself blushing when I would talk in class.


Me, too! Hated having to talk in front of the class!


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

I too hated to speak in front  of the  class.
Much  later in life I  became a tour guide  for local tourist attraction.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 15, 2020)

I used to be diffident.  It was boring.  I tackled it and overcame it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too! Hated having to talk in front of the class!


Oh how I hated that. I would do anything to get out of doing the class thing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 16, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Oh how I hated that. I would do anything to get out of doing the class thing.


Paps. I struggled with addressing the class and holding the floor the entire time I attended school.

I used to look to a happy-medium as far as seating in each class went, often dovetailing in somewhere in the middle of the classroom, Front and centre was no good, because one was under the scrutiny and watchful-eye of the teachers all the time, and too far back in the class meant being called upon to read this, or read that in front of the class.

It's good to know I wasn't the only kid in school that suffered with anxiety when it came to standing up in front of a class and talking.

Same thing for Christmas plays. I recall one year having to play a part in a Christmas play, and while it was exciting, my tummy had butterflies and I tried everything in my powers to get out of it.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 16, 2020)

I was terrified in front of a class.  As an adult I took Dale Carnegie public speaking classes and got over it so I could talk on television about what my brother did.  It worked.


----------

